# Did anyone else know about the Hedgehog Convention held in Maryland?



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

So apparently there is a yearly convention up in Maryland devoted solely to hedgies:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/things-we-learned-at-the-hedgehog-convention

I thought this was so awesome! Had to share, as I had no idea such a thing existed! Buzzfeed is a silly but fun site that usually promotes hedgehogs in at least one article a week.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

What??????


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

So I'm not the only one!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

that's awesome!!!


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish there were more places that held them! What a cute way to spend the day with your hedgie!


----------



## mollshephs (Aug 5, 2013)

I saw this too! Silver Spring is so close to my college I'm definitely taking my hedgie! (So long as he is well socialized by then!)
:grin:


----------



## Saca523 (Jul 21, 2013)

That is totally going on my bucket list!


----------

